# I have an obedient horse, what's next?



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

So I was hoping some people could help me out with this. I was thinking my POA might make a nice enough cart horse, just as like a hobby every once and a while. He is already fairly obedient. His groundwork is pretty much impeccable, and he listens very well most of the time except for when his personality gets in the way. (He likes to test people quite a bit and has a case of the nibbles.) He is alright with riding most of the time, fine with saddle and tack.

So I was wondering what is the first step you take? He listens pretty good to a bit, but still needs more work. (I usually don't even work with a bit, just a rope halter and some make-shift reins. My trainer has a bitless bridle that I ocassionally will use.) 

I'm just sort of lost. I don't really have any harnesses yet, nor do I have a cart. (My dad and I are planning on building one that will fit my horse well. I'm fairly certain there wouldn't be a cart that would fit him perfectly unless it was custom made, which would cost a buttload if made by someone else. My dad has plenty of experience making things, no worries.) So I just need suggestions as to what I could practice to warm up for this. 

Thanks. ^^
~Butt


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, there are a lot of easy entry carts are pretty adjustable. fit the height with the right wheels. the shafts can be positioned to fit right in length and width. but...

I'm not very good at explaining things, or how much you know already, but I'll try to quickly sum up what I did. (someone else can fill in the holes)

best to start out with some ground driving. and if you can get a harness, get them used to wearing it and ground driving in it. once they are ok with that, have them drag tires or something to get them used to having something follow them. 
by then, maybe you'll have your cart and you can slowly introduce them to it. (I let my horse see it, see it moving, pulled it behind her without having it attached to her, eventually working up to hitching her to it. really important to have someone helping you especially at that point.)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lots of ground driving. You don't need a harness to ground drive him. I would work with him on that.


----------

